# Attention in Far Hills, NJ



## merckxman (Jan 23, 2002)

Cyclists are warned: Obey laws of the road

Posted: Friday, August 10, 2012 3:00 am

FAR HILLS – Traffic violations typically involve motorists, but according to local officials, additional hazards are being caused by bicyclists. The issue came up at the Borough Council meeting on Monday, July 23.

Police Chief Kenneth Hartman told the council that when large groups of cyclists round the turn from Peapack Road onto Route 202, some cyclists will hold up their hands as a signal for motorists to stop and let the group go through, even if the motorists have a green light.

Hartman said cyclists can not go through a red light and while he would prefer not to issue them a traffic summons, his officers are prepared to do so.

“Unfortunately, someone is going to get hurt if they keep riding that way,” he said.

Mayor Paul Vallone cited another problem apparently involving cyclists: Green arrows about two feet long have been spray-painted onto roads near intersections in the borough and in two neighboring towns.

He said he was aware of arrows on Lake Road near Route 202; on Peapack Road near a bank in Peapack-Gladstone; and at Lamington and Rattlesnake roads in Bedminster Township.

They apparently originate with cyclists who wish to mark out bike routes, but the arrows could confuse motorists, Vallone said.

The mayor, speaking after the meeting, said large groups of cyclists have caused additional hazards by waving to trailing motorists to get around them by crossing the double yellow line and into the lane of oncoming traffic.

“All need to obey the laws,” including cyclists, he said.

from:
Cyclists are warned: Obey laws of the road - New Jersey Hills Newspaper: Bernardsville News News


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

merckxman said:


> Cyclists are warned: Obey laws of the road
> 
> Posted: Friday, August 10, 2012 3:00 am
> 
> ...


So the mayor is encouraging cars to buzz cyclists? 

Not a good thing. I ride there all the time. It is among the most popular cycling areas around.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

NJBiker72 said:


> So the mayor is encouraging cars to buzz cyclists? .


Exactly where in the article is the mayor encouraging cars to buzz cyclists? I re-read it a couple times and still missed it. What I understood is that the mayor is encouraging cyclists to obey traffic laws.

As for waving cars to pass around you, I tend not to do it. When passing a slower vehicle (including cyclists) It's the car driver's responsibility to do so when it is safe. I'll be courteous and ride as far to the right as practical, but the car driver has to make the decision to pass, not me.

I suspect that a lot of the concerns in Far Hills stem from the Wednesday night ride out of Sports People, when dozens of cyclists head out onto 202 en-mass from the shop at the height of rush hour.


----------



## ischgl99 (May 22, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up, I will be riding in the NJ Gran Fondo and it goes through that area. I guess we can expect extra enforcement in Far Hills.


----------



## Bee-an-key (May 5, 2007)

Does anyone know what group painted the green markings? One ride is a big "B" with an arrow, the second set of arrows are even larger. Similar to the incident last week in Tewks, it makes it harder for clubs/rides/charity org. to get approval in these towns to have rest stops, road marking, PD help.


----------



## M5Manny (Jun 13, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up! That is my training route several times a week, I always obey the rules of the road and hardly see cyclists do anything out of the ordinary, even when we're in large groups. Those arrows sprayed on the roads at 202/206, Lamington, and Lake Dr originated from group (Sanctioned) rides from the multiple events that run through this area all the time. The townships had to have known these rides go through their towns because organizers need to alert them to the routes. So at some point police, mayors etc etc knew about the arrows painted. Either way, they're less that 14 inches at best and since I ride as well as drive these roads daily, I wouldn't say they are a distraction to motorists. At least not good drivers...


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

AlanE said:


> Exactly where in the article is the mayor encouraging cars to buzz cyclists? I re-read it a couple times and still missed it. What I understood is that the mayor is encouraging cyclists to obey traffic laws.
> 
> As for waving cars to pass around you, I tend not to do it. When passing a slower vehicle (including cyclists) It's the car driver's responsibility to do so when it is safe. I'll be courteous and ride as far to the right as practical, but the car driver has to make the decision to pass, not me.
> 
> I suspect that a lot of the concerns in Far Hills stem from the Wednesday night ride out of Sports People, when dozens of cyclists head out onto 202 en-mass from the shop at the height of rush hour.


Saying cars should not cross the yellow line? 

How do you not do that without nearly running over the cyclist?


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

NJBiker72 said:


> Saying cars should not cross the yellow line?
> 
> How do you not do that without nearly running over the cyclist?


I also got the impression from this mayor's comments that he is telling drivers to buzz the cyclist rather than cross the double solid line. Most cyclist I see that wave a driver is when the car is behind for awhile. I usually wave drivers also if they are just tailing me and can't make the decision to pass me. I do not want to get run over. The ones that want to pass me have no problems passing and sometimes buzzing. I am more concerned with undecided or new drivers. 

I am not familiar with this road in the article but some of the roads that I ride are so narrow that an SUV could barely fit in a lane. It is impossible for any driver to pass me without crossing the double solid line. It is not a good general comment for this mayor to encourage not crossing that line when a safety of a cyclist is in question. What he should have said was to pass the cyclist by leaving at least 3 feet of space when it was safe for the driver, cyclist and any oncoming traffic.


----------



## jsedlak (Jun 17, 2008)

I believe he is trying to say that the cyclists should not attempt to tell the motorists when to pass and that doing so can cause extra hazards. The road (202) is wide enough in many spots to pass safely without crossing the double yellow.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

jsedlak said:


> I believe he is trying to say that the cyclists should not attempt to tell the motorists when to pass and that doing so can cause extra hazards. The road (202) is wide enough in many spots to pass safely without crossing the double yellow.


. . . when cyclists are riding single file as far to the right as practicable. Otherwise, not so much.


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

jsedlak said:


> I believe he is trying to say that the cyclists should not attempt to tell the motorists when to pass and that doing so can cause extra hazards. The road (202) is wide enough in many spots to pass safely without crossing the double yellow.


This, and Alan's comment.

Some of you guys are just so antagonistic and self absorbed it scares me. I know you all drive cars too, and that scares me even more.


----------



## AlanE (Jan 22, 2002)

Terex said:


> This, and Alan's comment.
> 
> Some of you guys are just so antagonistic and self absorbed it scares me. I know you all drive cars too, and that scares me even more.


Terex, you are wise beyond your years.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

jsedlak said:


> I believe he is trying to say that the cyclists should not attempt to tell the motorists when to pass and that doing so can cause extra hazards. The road (202) is wide enough in many spots to pass safely without crossing the double yellow.


Maybe it is what he is trying to say but not what he said or how it could be interpreted. And 202 is not the only road there. Try the same on Liberty Corner or peapack road and the result could be quote different.


----------



## Pug (Sep 20, 2011)

AlanE said:


> As for waving cars to pass around you, I tend not to do it. When passing a slower vehicle (including cyclists) It's the car driver's responsibility to do so when it is safe. I'll be courteous and ride as far to the right as practical, but the car driver has to make the decision to pass, not me.


+1, and note that if you wave someone around you, and something happens, you may have some legal liability for the result. Let the driver exercise their own discretion. If you're not comfortable with a motor vehicle riding 3 feet off your rear wheel for an extended period of time, pull over and let 'em pass.


----------

